# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  مسند الفردوس

## رائد الرائد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد :ـ
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أطلب من الأخوة الفضلاء معلومات عن مسند الفردوس لأبي منصور الديلمي ، هل طبع وكيف نجده وهل هو على الشبكة
وهو كتاب آخر غير الفردوس بمأثور الخطاب لأبي شجاع الديلمي وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضا

----------


## رائد الرائد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألا من مجيب عن مسند الفردوس عل الله يجمعنا في جنة الفردوس

----------


## أبو محمد الإفريقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لم يطبع

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

انظر هذين الرابطين :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5491

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=11754

----------


## رائد الرائد

شكرالله لكم  تفاعلكم... وبارك الله فيكم
لعله كما قال الأخ الكريم أبو محمد لم يطبع 
أما الروابط التي وضعها الأخ ابراهام فيشير الأول إلى الفردوس بمأثور الخطاب وليس هو المطلوب
ويشير الثاني إلى زهر الفردوس لابن حجر وليس هو المطلوب 
وعلى كلٍ فشكر الله للأخوة الفضلاء ونسأله جل وعلا  التوفيق والسداد لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

بارك الله فيكم.




> محققوا طبعة الريان 
> 
> وقفوا على أجزاء من مسند الفردوس وهي الجزء الثاني والثالث 
> ولم يقفوا على الجزء الأول والرابع 
> 
> ووضعوا ما وقفوا عليه في هامش طبعتهم

----------


## أبو محمد الإفريقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قال محققو طبعة الريان 1/27:
"كان اعتمادنا على نسختي هذا الكتاب - أي مسند الفردوس - فقط في تخريج الأحاديث أو أسانيد ابنه فيها أو عزوه لمخرجيها."

فلم يضعوا كل ما وقفوا عليه منه في هامش الكتاب

----------


## أبو حمزة المصري المسلم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الحبيب الكتاب لم يطبع 
وقد تم نسخ الغرائب الملتقطة لابن حجر من قبل أخ لي في الله 
وأنا أقوم على مراجعته على المخطوط وإن شاء الله سوف يتم نشره على الشبكة من خلال الأخ الفاضل أحمد الخضري حين يتم الانتهاء منه
و السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## جمال سعدي

الذي أعرفه أن مسند الديلمي من مظان الضعيف و قد قرأت  من احدى المنتديات أن حقق في الجامعة الاسلامية من طرف ثمانية من الطلبة

----------

